# Chaos lord and Typhus



## Deity of Khorne (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey guys. Well as I prommised on my entry post, here is a little taste of some of my WH40k art. Neither of them are really finished but the first one is a chaos lord, the second Typhus herald of nurgle. (btw i had to make a zip file because the resolution was to high for jpeg) But tell me if you likey


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great job, I like it.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

That deserves some recognition + rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are brilliant! +rep


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

niceeee stufff xD


----------

